

Goodbye, Turing Test; Bring on the Turing Decathlon - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/goodbye-turing-test-bring-on-the-turing-decathlon

======
genericacct
Haven't RTFA yet but the other day i was thinking that Turing's test does not
specify the age of the human to compare AI against.

We know that it is impossible to distinguish the twitter stream of an actual
14 yo from that of an AI. (I sure can't..): maybe we should start thinking of
a Turing Age, which is the youngest age where an AI becomes apparent in Turing
testing..

------
murbard2
There's nothing wrong with the Turing test as long as it is _adversarial_. The
people who chatted with Eugene did not particularly try to trip it.

The beauty of an _adversarial_ Turing test is that it is _AI complete_ because
almost problem you might want to throw at an AI can be brought up in a
conversation.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
There's also the aspect that the Turing test isn't just one person and an AI,
it's two people and an AI. One person and the AI both chat with the
interrogator (the other person). The interrogator tries to guess which one is
human. That's quite different from the interrogator vs the AI alone.

